# Strain?



## bALLACK (Apr 1, 2015)

I am growing an unknown strain, and i wanted to know if is it possible to find out what strain is it just by looking at the plant? .......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

No, there is no way to tell.


----------

